# Rear Dew Claws?



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Chico only have the front one. It could be removed when he was a baby. I didn't ask because I just learned of the dew claws not long ago. 

Can they be born with out the rear dew claws?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

usually they are born without rear ones its only occasionally they are born with rear dew claws


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank Chloe.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Dew claws are not that big of deal unless they are loose and could possibly snag on something and rip them out. If you were showing, some breeds have to have their's removed but it really is not necessary other wise unless you have an issue like said above;-)

My Sheltie has double dew claws on his back legs and they were loose and would snag things, we had them removed when he was neutered. There is a condition that some dogs can have that will make it impossible for them to be removed it has something to do with the way they are attached and can be dangerous if removed. I forget what the name of this is?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

The day Chico was going to be neutered. I told the vet. in surgery to remove his dew claws. He said that Chico only has the front one. And they only remove the rear dew claws. Because the front one wont affect him in anyway. So I agreed not to be removed. 

Thats why I was wandering if Chico rear dew claws was removed when he was a baby or he never had it.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Normally breeders remove the front dew claws but some don't. Sallys breeder removed hers and I am glad she did since when I skedule to get her spayed I would have the dew claws removed then but no need to since her breeder did it at birth. If they get snagged it can be very painful.


----------

